# Openvpn, multiple subnets, tap/tun etc.



## chrcol (Feb 1, 2014)

Ok this is what I am trying to do.

I want to setup a openvpn server on a server I have in america.

The current configuration is this.

A main ip on the server that is in the same subnet as the gateway, 2 other sets of ip's assigned to the interface as aliases they not in the same subnet as the main ip and gateway.  This works fine.

I setup openvpn using a `tap` device and openvpn client on my home router.  Using tls authentication.  This seems to work they can connect.  so the client to server connection works.

This setup uses a lan ip subnet in my case 192.168.0.0

However the traffic fails to route, after some more searching on the net for information, I see various issues, I have no bridge device, and I believe bridge requires a matching subnet?  Also if I setup a bridge I have to have network downtime with all existing ips assigned to the nic?

I tried using a `tun` interface which I believe requires some routing rules in the firewall?

All guides I have found seem to be only people doing VPN's over their own lan's.

What I am aiming to do is have a VPN I can use which gives me an external american ip address from outside america.  so its a VPN over the internet, that also routes internet traffic.  Like what many commercial VPN services do.


----------

